# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Transformation In A Non-lucid Dream

## fajam00m00

Have you ever transformed from your normal form into another in a non-lucid dream? As in, without trying to?

I have had many dreams like this: I have become random monsters, animals, opposite sex, lol even Sonic the hedgehog. It often happens to me when I die in a dream and return as something else.

What are your experiences?

(And yeah, I just did this for the first post lol.)

----------


## FluBB

nope, im always just same old me
its kinda boring....

----------


## badassbob

I once turned into an eagle and flew around a bit. I can&#39;t really remember the dream properly, but that really stuck in my head because it&#39;s pretty unusual for me. My dreams are usally boring and pointless - real life scenarios with no real unusual features.

----------


## fajam00m00

Wow really? My dreams are always random. I can&#39;t even remember a "real life scenerio" dream unless I think really hard for a very long time. My dreams usually involve being in the future or past, random people doing strange unnatural things (like transforming), video game or movie or TV series related things, or just very bizarre and surreal occurences with people I know from school.

----------


## Richter

Yes&#33;  Read my dream journal; I&#39;ve repeatedly had dream where I become what might be described as a dragon.  It&#39;s not a horrible monster, but more like... well, I dunno, but not disgusting like most dragons are pictured.  Although the change isn&#39;t really detailed; more like I&#39;m just "all of a sudden" different.

I did have a really vivid version of it, though (the one in my journal).  It felt really different, and I honestly wouldn&#39;t mind having that dream a few times more.  I only became lucid in that dream later for about 10 seconds, when I saw my reflection in a mirror.

Transformation in lucid dreams is one of the things I would most like to accomplish, especially since it seems from what I&#39;ve read that it&#39;s very difficult.

----------


## Umbrella

Hardly ever happens to me. Although yesterday I had this dream where I transferred my mind into the body of a baby I was looking at. Kind of like I possessed him. A strange experience. I saw my field of vision shift to the baby&#39;s position, and when I had become the baby, I had to pee real bad. ~.~

----------


## hainsaw3

I was sonic too&#33;&#33;

It wasnt lucid and it was 3rd person, i raced against shadow lol
I half remebered the dream but i cant get images from it, even if I read it again.


I also had one where I was voice acting in some sort of video-game/animated online show (like red vs blue) and i was either a really skinny guy or a girl ( i voiced a girl character so...) -note- this was my most vivid dream.


In both instances it was kind of a "flash" to them type thing.

----------


## Amethyst Star

In one dream I transformed into a fish and actually felt my body change shape.  It was pretty cool, actually.  Then I transformed into a Jedi, which was just as amusing.

Usually if there&#39;s any kind of transformation in a non-LD, it&#39;s usually just me watching from a 3rd person point of view.

----------


## Scruffy

I&#39;ve had a number of dreams where I&#39;ve been another creature, though relativley few where I have actually changed into something from myself.  One fun one that I remember involved me turning into sort of a were-wolf type creature, but not nearly as ugly and drooly and mean.  I could run quite fast, and I had a lot of fun doing that.

----------

